# Did you know a 3rd world trade center tower fell on 9/11?



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

I always just assumed it was common knowledge, though I don't see really any mention of it when reading articles today about the anniversary of 9/11. It's saddening that it's not getting the attention it should. A third trade center tower, building 7, was not hit by a plane. Supposedly office fires on a few floors burned so hot that all structural beams just gave way at the exact timing and the entire building collapsed with no hesitation and flattened to the ground.

So, without trying to push my own views on you, just curious how many of you were aware of the fact a third tower also fell on that same day in 2001? We've got a globally diverse visitor-base, so I'm curious to see how those in other parts of the world weigh in on this.


Raw footage below. No commentary or anyone trying to draw your conclusions. Just raw footage of the building falling.


----------



## blergh (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, yes i did. The world has gone to shit, iphones have thumbprints, NSA is watching my email and the jews run the world. Better just shoot myself already.


----------



## drmike (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn dudes, they haven't made tin foil since 1950's.   I can't protect my nogging from the space rape apes.

Make it stop!

Do you remember you were on September 11, 2001, when this strange event occurred?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Damn dudes, they haven't made tin foil since 1950's.   I can't protect my nogging from the space rape apes.
> 
> Make it stop!
> 
> Do you remember you were on September 11, 2001, when this strange event occurred?


8th grade. Was a Tuesday. Forget the class. Rest of day just watched it. Bus ride home saw gas like $5/gallon and cars lined up around corners and gas stations busier than I've ever seen.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 11, 2013)

I noticed the middle dropped drastically before any other part of the building.

I didn't know about tower 7, not really something i've dived to deep into as i was quite young at the time when it happened and have had interest in other things.


----------



## nunim (Sep 11, 2013)

I thought at least 4 buildings were destroyed at the WTC complex on 9/11, not counting the ones they had to demolish later due to damage and surrounding buildings, see Marriott World Trade Center.

I can remember 9/11 because I was at school and when I got home my Ferrari Dreamcast Racing Wheel had arrived from Amazon.


----------



## drmike (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 11, 2013)

I was in the last states of a quiet deployment to Afghanistan - I'd already had my orders for weeks prior (my unit at the time had already spent 5+ years quietly moving in and out of that country).  I was at a point of shipping out where we couldn't get any 'outside' news/etc until our boots hit dirt at the destination - and to be purely honest I never knew there was a third tower, let alone that it was demolished as well.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 11, 2013)

There was no third tower. 7 WTC was one of the many "regular" buildings in the complex. That aside, it doesn't get much attention because nobody was in the building when it collapsed -- everyone had been evacuated much earlier and so there wasn't a single casualty.

Anyways, the reason for the collapse was firmly established years ago. Debris from the towers themselves damaged the building right off, and afterwards the extreme heat from the rubble caught the building on fire which lead to the structure eventually buckling. The collapse itself was sudden, but the building had been on fire for quite some time with floors collapsing internally.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2056088/Footage-kills-conspiracy-theories-Rare-footage-shows-WTC-7-consumed-fire.html

The only people who believe otherwise at this point are the people who think the planes didn't cause the twin towers to collapse in the first place.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 11, 2013)

Dylan said:


> The only people who believe otherwise at this point are the people who think the planes didn't cause the twin towers to collapse in the first place.


Eh, this is a friendly place.  Let's not drag such nastiness in here, aye?


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 11, 2013)

Dylan said:


> The only people who believe otherwise at this point are the people who think the planes didn't cause the twin towers to collapse in the first place.


Hitler, Santa Clause, and the Easter Bunny caused 9/11


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

Dylan said:


> There was no third tower. 7 WTC was one of the many "regular" buildings in the complex. That aside, it doesn't get much attention because nobody was in the building when it collapsed -- everyone had been evacuated much earlier and so there wasn't a single casualty.
> 
> Anyways, the reason for the collapse was firmly established years ago. Debris from the towers themselves damaged the building right off, and afterwards the extreme heat from the rubble caught the building on fire which lead to the structure eventually buckling. The collapse itself was sudden, but the building had been on fire for quite some time with floors collapsing internally.
> 
> ...


I don't dispute the fact planes certainly flew into two towers, about those two, I don't care to comment further.

But I can't say I buy the official report on WTC7. You think it was the only building that had damage from debris of the other towers falling?


----------



## Slownode (Sep 11, 2013)

WTC7's design was flawed because it was made to fit atop an odd space, it did not have a very strong foundation so when the side was severely damaged it was not rigid and tore itself down once the remaining structure heated up and softened.


The twin towers fell because the structure was not sufficiently fireproofed and the design basically relies entirely on the integrity on the outer ring to remain intact, the weak inner core was severely damaged too.


The design was made to maximise floor space, and thus profitability, however this doomed the tower to collapse.


As for why they got hit in the first place, well many in intelligence knew the attack was being planned(as early as 1999) but higher ups ignored warnings... criminal negligence or yet another case of "fuck it, if it happens it's god for me", there's a huge conflict of interest in the US gov, military contractors are in high positions and generals end up at contractors, more war is more money.


"We're going into Iraq and Afghanistan." "But it was the Saudis" "They're our allies and we NEED a war."


----------



## Dylan (Sep 11, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You think it was the only building that had damage from debris of the other towers falling?


7 WTC was burning, uncontrolled, for literally seven hours_ _before collapsing. The debris damaged the building, yes, but more important it caught it on fire, and that's what ultimately led to the collapse.

Many of the other buildings were seriously damaged by debris, but they did not catch on fire. 3 WTC and 4 WTC were both effectively destroyed by debris.


----------



## Jade (Sep 11, 2013)

That's crazy! I had no clue that other buildings fell with the WTC. Hopefully we never see something like that ever happen again


----------



## jarland (Sep 11, 2013)

You don't build buildings in a city like NYC to just fall over like a tree when you take an axe to it. They're built to be less likely to just fall over and knock out another building in the event of a structural failure. Looked like a controlled demolition, people didn't like that. It is what it is. I'll take a good conspiracy any day but that one just doesn't hold enough weight.


I went into my views on it


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2013)

MannDude said:


> So, without trying to push my own views on you, just curious how many of you were aware of the fact a third tower also fell on that same day in 2001? We've got a globally diverse visitor-base, so I'm curious to see how those in other parts of the world weigh in on this.


Oh no I don't want to push my views on anyone, but here's a loaded 'question' pushing my own views anyway.

Good to see you're more informed than those pesky structural engineers who actually use facts and logic to establish what happened.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

Steve said:


> Oh no I don't want to push my views on anyone, but here's a loaded 'question' pushing my own views anyway.
> 
> Good to see you're more informed than those pesky structural engineers who actually use facts and logic to establish what happened.


All I said is _I_ don't buy the official report for WTC7 in a response. I didn't post a link to a conspiracy video. I didn't say it was an inside job or anything. I went out of my way to find raw footage, not footage that had commentary or information presented in it. So I invite you to re-read my responses and quote me where I am 'pushing my own views'.


----------



## joshuatly (Sep 11, 2013)

obviously inside job. all these 911 thingy.

Whole thing is an agenda.

Listen to the best podcast in the universe.

http://www.noagendashow.com


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Sep 12, 2013)

I can see this thread turning nasty in a couple of posts.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Sep 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Do you remember you were on September 11, 2001, when this strange event occurred?


Sure do.  I was in a hotel a few miles from the Pentagon, in a room facing the building when the plane struck it.

Was there with a group of my classmates for an FBLA conference.  We were just packing up to head to the airport to come home.

Needless to say, we didn't get to fly home that day.


----------



## mikho (Sep 12, 2013)

Did you know about the church nearby that wasn't damaged at all? Not a single scratch, only dusty from the debris. All gravestones were standing, not one were knocked over.


----------



## jarland (Sep 12, 2013)

Voss said:


> I can see this thread turning nasty in a couple of posts.


I mean how could it not? It's already 3 pages away from a Hitler reference....besides this one


----------



## stim (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's footage of the same building from a different angle, which clearly shows that it was on fire.






As for the collapse - the perimeter supports buckled under the heat. It is a perfectly reasonable hypothesis. 

The fires burned unhindered because firefighting resources were naturally focussed elsewhere.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 12, 2013)

I was sitting on the sofa watching TV when the news came on... and I was watching the news and saw the second tower hit, live.

Regardless of any conspiracy theories, plots, tinfoil etc, the fact is a lot of people died that day (and the days, weeks following) through no fault of their own. A little bit of respect aimed in their direction wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## texteditor (Sep 12, 2013)

Clearly something is amiss, you don't expect buildings to collapse that way, when a building suffers structural damage you expect it to fall over sideways and knock over other buildings because civil engineers are too dumb to design structures that collapse in on itself to minimize collateral damage.

This is a better representation of downtown New York had the CIA psyops team not detonated that building:






Oh, the humanity


----------



## MannDude (Sep 12, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I was sitting on the sofa watching TV when the news came on... and I was watching the news and saw the second tower hit, live.
> 
> Regardless of any conspiracy theories, plots, tinfoil etc, the fact is a lot of people died that day (and the days, weeks following) through no fault of their own. A little bit of respect aimed in their direction wouldn't go amiss.


Yes, I agree. My heart goes out to the 2,976 Americans who died that day. But also the 62,570 to 1,124,000 people in Iraq who have died (depends on source), the 10,960 to 49,600 men (depends on source), women and children of Afghanistan, and the 2,000 or so in Pakistan (updated 2011, so sure it's higher now) from our war on terror as well as the 9,655 US citizens who died fighting for this country after 9/11.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_on_Terror#Casualties

I'm sure there are better sources, but the fact remains. We lost a lot of people, and in return we killed many more ourselves.


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing how well the building fell though.  Almost like a controlled demolition but with less smoke and dust for whatever reason.


----------



## blergh (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 12, 2013)

It's always amazed me, the complete lack of respect Americans (and just kids in general) can show.  Not every disaster needs to be turned into a joke, or be the excuse to bullhorn your opinions at people.


----------



## drmike (Sep 12, 2013)

Ahh I am all about respect, but at same time, so darn much with 9/11 and everything that followed in the wake.

Americans got slapped, then bent over and probed by their government, sometimes even literally following this.  All the crazy surveillance state was massively jump started from this event.   The economy, well it tanked and hasn't ever been back.

Clearly a case of intentional destruction on mass scale.

There are plenty of naysayers about the official accounts of that fatal morning.   Those folks include the victims families, a very large contingency of Architects and Engineers, and growing number of first responders.

I am unsure what happened, but buildings like these never fall, ever.  Not from airplane impacts and not from fires.  Something entirely sinister happened on multiple levels.  Be it star wars weapons, environmental weapons, more traditional plastic explosives, etc.

For a good read, go reading about the masses of gold and what might have gone missing under the towers.   Tons of "valuables" in these buildings, tons of financial records, tons of lost data.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Ahh I am all about respect, but at same time, so darn much with 9/11 and everything that followed in the wake.
> 
> Americans got slapped, then bent over and probed by their government, sometimes even literally following this.  All the crazy surveillance state was massively jump started from this event.   The economy, well it tanked and hasn't ever been back.
> 
> ...


Gummy Bears invaded the twin towers with bazookas!


----------



## MartinD (Sep 12, 2013)

There's also the small bit about these buildings being the "WORLD Trade Centre" - they weren't full of Americans. They were full of Americans, Brits, Germans, Italians, French, Swedish, Norwegian, etc people.


----------



## jarland (Sep 12, 2013)

MartinD said:


> There's also the small bit about these buildings being the "WORLD Trade Centre" - they weren't full of Americans. They were full of Americans, Brits, Germans, Italians, French, Swedish, Norwegian, etc people.


Indeed. It breaks my heart that these families that lost loved ones not only lost loved ones but also had/have to endure the constant reminders of such a public event. Traumatic, I'm sure.


----------



## texteditor (Sep 12, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> Amazing how well the building fell though.  Almost like a controlled demolition but with less smoke and dust for whatever reason.


Less dust is mostly due to the structure being weakened by raw heat instead of explosion like a controlled demolition (the force of explosions throws around a lot of debris) and that a lot of controlled demolitions done in the past are usually on buildings with much more cement used in them instead of steel.


----------

